# Calvin quote



## Scott Bushey (Aug 20, 2005)

Calvin's The Gospel according to St John, Grand Rapids, 1959. I pp. v & 88 (on John 4:2).

"it matters not to me whether he who performs the baptism is a diabolical man-- or even the devil."


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## just_grace (Aug 20, 2005)

*Individual...*



> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Calvin's The Gospel according to St John, Grand Rapids, 1959. I pp. v & 88 (on John 4:2).
> 
> "it matters not to me whether he who performs the baptism is a diabolical man-- or even the devil."



It' the one being baptized and his beliefs that are important


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 20, 2005)

A bit of hyperbole,...perhaps?...but consistant with the later Westminster Confession of Faith 27.3. _The grace which is exhibited in or by the sacraments rightly used, is not conferred by any power in them; neither does the efficacy of a sacrament depend upon the piety or intention of him that does administer it: but upon the work of the Spirit, and the word of institution, which contains, together with a precept authorizing the use thereof, a promise of benefit to worthy receivers._


----------



## just_grace (Aug 20, 2005)

*...?*



> _Originally posted by just_grace_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



Pourquoi Calvin indiquerait qui est au delÃ  de moi. Quelles sont vos pensÃ©es Scott?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 20, 2005)

> "it matters not to me whether he who performs the baptism is a diabolical man-- or even the devil."



Hyperbole, no doubt. But Rome, to Calvin, and her minions were "diabolical men" and "devils."

Speaking of Rome:

"By these means [relics] they seduce ignorant people into idolatry, for they are not satisfied with deceiving the credulous, by affirming that pieces of common wood are portions of the true cross, but they pretend that it should be worshipped, which is a *diabolical doctrine*, expressly reproved by St Ambrose as a Pagan superstition." (Treatise on Relics, 142)

"Moreover, wishing to repress the temerity by which the words of Holy Scripture are turned and twisted to all kinds of profanity "” to buffoonery, fable, vanity, adulation, detraction, impious superstitions, *diabolical charms*, divinations, casting of lots, and also slanderous libels, the Council commands and ordains, in order to put an end to such irreverence and contempt, and prevent any one from daring, in future, in any way to use the words of Scripture for these and similar purposes, that all persons of this description, all corrupters and violators of the Word of God, shall be coerced by their bishops by legal and discretionary punishment." (ASelected works, vol 3, 57)

"But hence we plainly see the *diabolical arrogance * of the Pope, who, by inventing new degrees of kindred, would be wiser than God." (Harmony of the Gospels, 83)

"Hence we perceive by what a *diabolical contrivance * the Papists are bewitched." (Gospels, vol. 3, 12)

"Of a certainty it is *diabolical*. For in promising a righteousness apart from faith, it hurls souls headlong to destruction." (Inst. 4:14)

etc.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 20, 2005)

Actually Calvin was saying that Rome's baptism is valid and that it would be valid if the devil himself performed it.


----------

